# Korean version of.....



## IcemanSK (Dec 20, 2005)

In the Okinawan  group I train w/ they use the term Ussss ("OOs"), meaning I hear & understand.

Is there a Korean term for the same thing that's said in TKD classes?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't know the answer. But, see also:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=779
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11852


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I don't know the answer. But, see also:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=779
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11852


 

WOW Thread number 779, that is an old one.

Nice digging.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2005)

I clearly remembered that thread and went looking for it. Sad, no?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 22, 2006)

We say, "Farang," which indicates style, sorta.

Anyone else?


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 22, 2006)

I can tell you how to pronounce it in Korean but it is not used there.  I did not read the threads but Osu is a very misused word.  It is actually slang, like &#8220;yea man&#8221;.    It is composed of two characters (&#25276;&#24525 and means _pledge to endure_.  In Korean it would be said as (&#50517;&#51064;) _Ahb in_. 

ron


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 22, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> In the Okinawan  group I train w/ they use the term Ussss ("OOs"), meaning I hear & understand.
> 
> Is there a Korean term for the same thing that's said in TKD classes?



We just say Yes, Sir or Yes, Ma'am indicating we hear and understand.  

I have a list of terms I copied off Martial Arts Resource pages a while ago...

ahlge seoyo = I understand    moreuge seoyo= I don't understand

ye = yes    anio = no  
TW


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks you two. I guess some things just aren't as important cross-culturally as we think sometimes.

Thanks for your legwork on it.:asian:


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 22, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> We just say Yes, Sir or Yes, Ma'am indicating we hear and understand.
> 
> I have a list of terms I copied off Martial Arts Resource pages a while ago...
> 
> ...


 
Hello,

I am under the impression that in most Korean systems, the first part of the name is used in a similar and multipurpose way. Such as:

Farang!
Hapki!
Taekwon!
Kuk Sool!

Etc., etc. this is what I was exposed to. I also noticed the includion of the term "Oss" in some Korean schools. I even use it without thinking sometimes.

As for the term "I understand", I was taught: 

Ada Seo = (informal) I understand
Ada = (Very informal) Short version
Ada sumnida = (Formal)  I understand
Ada sumnika = Do you understand?

So, there's another take. Hope it helps.
With brothrehood,
GM De Alba


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

Kuk Sa Nim said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am under the impression that in most Korean systems, the first part of the name is used in a similar and multipurpose way. Such as:
> 
> ...


 
That is also helpful, sir. Thank you.:asian:


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 22, 2006)

I also remember a term used in the same way as "Oss" when refering to "perserverence" that is used in Korean martial arts. It is: Pil Sung, which means to endure, or certain victory. This is also a short version of a saying I was taught which goes:

Jung Shin, Il Do, Ha Sang, Pil Sung.

Which I was told translates as: Nothing is impossible, once you set your mind to it. Or more litteraly, "With a concentrated mind (one mind), you will have certain victory".

More food for thought.
With brotherhood,
GM De Alba


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

Kuk Sa Nim said:
			
		

> I also remember a term used in the same way as "Oss" when refering to "perserverence" that is used in Korean martial arts. It is: Pil Sung, which means to endure, or certain victory. This is also a short version of a saying I was taught which goes:
> 
> Jung Shin, Il Do, Ha Sang, Pil Sung.
> 
> ...


 
Ah yes, Pil Sung is good. My instructor also had a "mantra" during push-ups. Chung Shin Tong IL (Concentration!) "Chung Shin" we'd say on the downside & "Tong IL" as we came up.

Thank you again, sir:asian:


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 22, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> In the Okinawan  group I train w/ they use the term Ussss ("OOs"), meaning I hear & understand.
> 
> Is there a Korean term for the same thing that's said in TKD classes?


I have heard active debate over the actual translation of this word, which I often also see as "Osu".

One school of thought is similar to your translation. On the other hand, I have also heard from knowledgeable people who have trained in Japan for quite some time say that it's use in Japan is a rather vulgar, slang affirmation, typically used only between two good friends. Something similar to saying
"f-ing right!",  here in the U.S.

I don't know  with certainty which side is correct.


----------



## MSUTKD (Mar 22, 2006)

A Korean proper equivalent would be, Him Nae Ja which means; _to endure_.  This is used a lot in the military.

ron


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

MSUTKD said:
			
		

> A Korean proper equivalent would be, Him Nae Ja which means; _to endure_. This is used a lot in the military.
> 
> ron


 
But is it used in TKD schools? I wouldn't want to start a tradition that doesn't translate well.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 22, 2006)

Kuk Sa Nim said:
			
		

> I also remember a term used in the same way as "Oss" when refering to "perserverence" that is used in Korean martial arts. It is: Pil Sung, which means to endure, or certain victory.



We use "Pil Sung" in the end of class.  I was taught that it means "second to none", our school motto. It is similar but not exactly the same as  "to endure, or certain victory". I have seen in books and on the web, that it means certain victory more than a few times now.  Or is it more likely, that once translated a few times, the meaning could get changed to "second to none". That translation sounds to me that our school cannot be put second place, inferior to another. A different meaning entirely and it certainly is a contradiction. Can Pil Sung have more than one meaning?

Thank you, Sir for your help in this discussion. :asian: 
TW


----------

